# almost mommy



## cami (Mar 15, 2009)

my rat mulan is almost a mommy. how can i prepare for the babies? what should i do?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

You need to separate her from any other rats, and get her into a cage without bars. Aquariums or bin cages are perfect. She needs nesting material, paper towels are good, and that makes a good floor material as well- it's easy to change if it gets bloody.

She will need to be quiet and undisturbed for her birth, but you need to watch. If she seems to be having trouble, call a vet. Call a vet before to let them know you will be having a birth and if something goes wrong you will need them, so that they can be prepared for it.

When the babies are born, she will nurse. You need to check the babies for milk bellies a few times a day and hold them every day. The mother may bite, so be careful.

How did she get pregnant?


Link to thread on this, very helpful-

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,21096.0.html


----------



## cami (Mar 15, 2009)

i adopted her from my mom's co workers daughter who was going off to collage. i have no background info on her and a few weeks ater i realized she was pregnant. 

she gave birth about an hr ago with no complications, they are all happily nursing and they all seem healthy, there were no still born. im going to wait awhile before letting her out and counting the babies up and making sure they are healthy so she can rest.

Ive taken care of a mommie and babies before when my best friends pet store rat gave birth the week before she left on vacation but im just wondering what else i can do.

thanks the link was helpful


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Good job for taking her. You should start looking for homes for the pups now, while they're young, so you have time to find enough. Keep a female for her to have as company if you don't have a friend for her.

Just keep an eye on them and ask any questions you have, it sounds like you have it pretty well covered, and that thread's very helpful.


----------



## cami (Mar 15, 2009)

I will I'm keeping one and 2 are going to my friend who already owns rats. I havent found homes for the rest yet
anyone near oak harbor looking for a baby rattie?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Try posting to the "rats needing homes" section.

Also, hello Naturerat- I've seen you on CS before. I'm a member there.


----------

